# Championship Street Fighting - Ned Beaumont



## Transk53 (Mar 22, 2015)

Through KPM and the recomendation for the book, I purchased a copy. I am only really just at the beginning (page 32) but I feel a liitle disturbed by some of the thinly veiled attacks against TMA's. A proper power punch can only be executed by a boxer. I dispute this, I don't dispute the outcome though, a good left hook and you drop a good many people. The punch just as a example. One particular thing that bothers me. He said that TKD punches are weak. As an air about yes, when you look at the art make-up. But why does that mean that a power TKD punch would lesser than a boxing punch. Generally we have peaked with no headroom. TKD, or Karate in general, must have something left. Not sure the author understands generation through the hips wholely. I hope that is understandable as a question. Hoping DD does!


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 22, 2015)

Remember, he is selling a book on his viewpoint.  He is selling a "product" so to speak, so of course he has to show all of the benefits of what he recommends and minimize other stuff.  

Later in the book, he does talk about meeting the founder of TKD and how impressed he was at his knuckles and knew he was a true warrior.


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Through KPM and the recomendation for the book, I purchased a copy. I am only really just at the beginning (page 32) but I feel a liitle disturbed by some of the thinly veiled attacks against TMA's. A proper power punch can only be executed by a boxer. I dispute this, I don't dispute the outcome though, a good left hook and you drop a good many people....


|
I think is an off shoot of the MMA vs TMA argument.  Whereas you have the athletic type workout versus the TMA regimen.  Given the time, effort & understanding it takes to develop the TMA base, he's probably correct for the majority.  The left hook comment is a good way to sum it up.


punisher73 said:


> Remember, he is selling a book on his viewpoint.  He is selling a "product" so to speak, so of course he has to show all of the benefits of what he recommends and minimize other stuff.
> 
> Later in the book, he does talk about meeting the founder of TKD and how impressed he was at his knuckles and knew he was a true warrior.


|
Two different paths to the same pragmatic end.  There are historic posts in other MT forums which speak directly to this issue as you have.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

punisher73 said:


> Later in the book, he does talk about meeting the founder of TKD and how impressed he was at his knuckles and knew he was a true warrior.



Yes I have read that passage. He did not cite any real outcome though. Perhaps because he automatically tuned out any expansive thoughts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2015)

It may be that he is looking at the fact that a boxer trains a great majority of the time hitting a heavy bag with force and therefor might have a better punch.  Most martial arts people today do mot condition their knuckles  or do extensive punching on bags. The fact that boxers only punch may also lead to his conclusions.
As for TKD, well he may see the fact that TKD mainly kicks as a deterrent to having punching power but I fail to see that as true.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 23, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> It may be that he is looking at the fact that a boxer trains a great majority of the time hitting a heavy bag with force and therefor might have a better punch.  Most martial arts people today do mot condition their knuckles  or do extensive punching on bags. The fact that boxers only punch may also lead to his conclusions.
> As for TKD, well he may see the fact that TKD mainly kicks as a deterrent to having punching power but I fail to see that as true.



Yes. I must concede that I am confused by this. In my world, the kick is the extension of the punch. That is just me. Kicks though, that is something that a pure boxer cannot recognise.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 24, 2015)

Boxing and TKD are apples and oranges.  Both have merit for different reasons.  As far as developing power it's moot really. I've had my bell rung by a boxing hook and I've also knocked out a boxer with a spinning backfist.  He had never seen one before and erroneously thought he was safe standing where he was.  Both systems are good in their way if done properly.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 24, 2015)

If you read one of Beaumont's other books, Kill as catch can, you will discover that wrestling is an unbeatable art that all "real" men have perfected. The good parts of the boxing book are lifted from Jack Dempsey's Championship Fighting, the filler isn't worth paying attention to.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 24, 2015)

frank raud said:


> If you read one of Beaumont's other books, Kill as catch can, you will discover that wrestling is an unbeatable art that all "real" men have perfected. The good parts of the boxing book are lifted from Jack Dempsey's Championship Fighting, the filler isn't worth paying attention to.



Getting that feeling. Not a lot of enlightened there. Struggle to see if he understands street fight without having a gun!


----------



## stand-up-strike (Jun 1, 2015)

TKD punches may be weak if no punching to the head is allowed, and all they do is train kicks for competition points...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 1, 2015)

stand-up-strike said:


> TKD punches may be weak if no punching to the head is allowed, and all they do is train kicks for competition points...



Punching to the head is not required to develop strong punches. While I personally disagree with the decision of the WTF to disallow head punches in their competitions, it's their sandbox to do with as they like. However, I seriously doubt that you will find anybody who competes at any level who only trains kicks.


----------



## Buka (Jun 2, 2015)

As Instructor said earlier in the thread, the punches mentioned are apples and oranges. 

And if Nolan Ryan wings _either one of them_ you'll wake up with the smell of juice on your forehead.


----------



## teetsao (Sep 4, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Through KPM and the recomendation for the book, I purchased a copy. I am only really just at the beginning (page 32) but I feel a liitle disturbed by some of the thinly veiled attacks against TMA's. A proper power punch can only be executed by a boxer. I dispute this, I don't dispute the outcome though, a good left hook and you drop a good many people. The punch just as a example. One particular thing that bothers me. He said that TKD punches are weak. As an air about yes, when you look at the art make-up. But why does that mean that a power TKD punch would lesser than a boxing punch. Generally we have peaked with no headroom. TKD, or Karate in general, must have something left. Not sure the author understands generation through the hips wholely. I hope that is understandable as a question. Hoping DD does!



I bought the books eons ago. It is maybe a 5 of 10 but I do like much of his why it is better for the street than most traditional arts as taught in most places. That said, a traditional punch can be every bit as effective and hard hitting. I did ITF and plenty of guys HIT HARD. I also boxed for 5 years.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 5, 2015)

teetsao said:


> I bought the books eons ago. It is maybe a 5 of 10 but I do like much of his why it is better for the street than most traditional arts as taught in most places. That said, a traditional punch can be every bit as effective and hard hitting. I did ITF and plenty of guys HIT HARD. I also boxed for 5 years.



Yeah, I was a bit critical as it were. I guess his personal philosophy was a bit alien. A little closed to me. Not sure about the street fighting element anymore. I agree that the traditional can overcome quite easily, but what about the current times. If anything, techniques and answers are so readily available whatever the skill set.


----------



## teetsao (Sep 5, 2015)

Current times ? I suspect a human body is no different than ever before. If you go up against someone better well you generally lose. Ring or elsewhere. Such is fact. I guess it really boils down to working what you do know well. I boxed and generally prefer that method of punching. Someone mentioned TKD being all kicks. I did ITF and we used are hands nearly as much. We could punch to the head hard. That was along time ago. But boxing flowed better for me and I could hit harder that way. Still, there was plenty of guys in ITF that could take your head off with a punch or drop you with a body punch.


----------



## teetsao (Sep 5, 2015)

ITF- 




I was not anywhere near as good as these guys.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 5, 2015)

teetsao said:


> Current times ? I suspect a human body is no different than ever before. If you go up against someone better well you generally lose. Ring or elsewhere. Such is fact. I guess it really boils down to working what you do know well. I boxed and generally prefer that method of punching. Someone mentioned TKD being all kicks. I did ITF and we used are hands nearly as much. We could punch to the head hard. That was along time ago. But boxing flowed better for me and I could hit harder that way. Still, there was plenty of guys in ITF that could take your head off with a punch or drop you with a body punch.



I was thinking along the lines of modern day society really. With so many avenues open to people with SD. Like the people that go out on a weekend just to kick off, most would be just brawling for want of a better term. Don't think it would take a lot for a person to learn something to be a bit more nasty. Perhaps not that much more effective, but with more intent to do harm.


----------

